# Which male celebrity are you going to marry?



## corazon

http://quizilla.com/users/ponygirl2008/quizzes/Which%20male%20celebrity%20are%20you%20going%20to%20marry%3F%20(14%20choices%20now!!)/







You are going to Marry Josh Hartnett. He is really shy, but don't let that fool you. He is really outgoing and sweet with those he loves and will be loyal to them for the rest of his life. Congrats!!

_For some reason, when I saw my results, I started laughing._


----------



## pdswife

Hey... guess Josh is going to have two wives.  I'm going to marry him also.


----------



## texasgirl

This guy is going to be arrested soon LOL It chose him for me too.
Is he the only one in the pool?

Looked at the possible choices, and Orlando Bloom hasn't been picked out yet. I will trade for him 

Josh has been picked the most times 1960 times


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I tried it again.. didn't read the choices just picked them randomly.   I'm going to have a happy life with Tom Cruise.  ( He's older and wiser!  If he's older.. what am I???)


----------



## jkath

I got Ashton Kutcher. Gee, does that mean I'm Demi? Egad!


----------



## wasabi

Gezzzz, he's old enough to be my grandson. I quess John Travota was taken.  Poor boy will have his hands full with the 4 of us.


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> I got Ashton Kutcher. Gee, does that mean I'm Demi? Egad!


 Whatever would ex-hubby Bruce have to say? 



> He's older and wiser!


 I'll give you the older part pdswife, as to wiser....well recent actions on ol' Tom's part may beg to differ there


----------



## Piccolina

​


> You are going to marry Justin Tiberlake. He has a wonderful sense of humor and pours his heart and soul into everything he does or ever will do. Congrats!!



Lol on so many levels! Hmmmm...I agree with Texasgirl, what's Orlando Bloom up to??? Mind you, I see myself (if I was single) as much more of a Johnny Depp kinda girl


----------



## kadesma

Try on Brad Pitt for size guys    Yep, that's what I pulled up!!!  Must have been something I said 


kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This guy is going to be arrested soon LOL It chose him for me too.
> Is he the only one in the pool?
> 
> Looked at the possible choices, and Orlando Bloom hasn't been picked out yet. I will trade for him
> 
> Josh has been picked the most times 1960 times



Yep, apparently we are moving to Utah!


----------



## middie

You are going to marry Ashton Kutcher. He is kind and sweet, but pulls a lot of pranks (and probably quite a few on you too!!)and can always make you laugh. 
Congrats!!


----------



## SierraCook

You are going to marry Brad Pitt. He is always friendly to anybody he ever meets and he is very talented as an actor. He is also very sincere and friendly. He will respect you until the day he dies. Congrats!!


I have always liked him since I saw him in the movie "A River Runs Through It". But I also agree with TG and ICadvisor what is Orlando up to?


----------



## urmaniac13

*EWWWWW!!!!  PPPPPleeeeeease!!!* *I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS I NEVER LIKED HIM EITHER AS AN ACTOR OR AS A HUNK!!!!*   He still looks like a Stony California Surfer Dude even as Achilles, and I never understood why he is considered sexy or beautiful..... Noooo something must be wrong with this test!! 





You are going to marry Brad Pitt. He is always friendly to anybody he ever meets and he is very talented as an actor. He is also very sincere and friendly. He will respect you until the day he dies. Congrats!!


----------



## urmaniac13

middie said:
			
		

> You are going to marry Ashton Kutcher. He is kind and sweet, but pulls a lot of pranks (and probably quite a few on you too!!)and can always make you laugh.
> Congrats!!


 
*Okay then, we must call you "Demi" from now on*


----------



## corazon

That is such a funny picture of Brad Pitt!  It made me laugh!


----------



## mrsmac

I am joining Josh hartnett's harem too!!! I would have preferred Heath ledger!! Or maybe Robbie Williams.
Perhaps Josh is the thinking woman's toy boy!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Scarily both my daughters (aged 5 & 13) are marrying Tom Cruise!!!!


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> I got Ashton Kutcher. Gee, does that mean I'm Demi? Egad!


 
ashton had better make a choice, tee-hee. i got him, too.


----------



## Maidrite

DUDES I AM ALREADY MARRIED ! I AM ALL THE MAN,  I'LL EVER NEED !   

I AM .............. Next Few Pictures all wrapped up in one !


----------



## Piccolina

Wow Maidrite, have you considered running for a Mr. Universe (or the like) competition...or going into acting 


*p.s.*
*You know what you have that all those fellows don't? A big place in each of our hearts here on DC!!! *


----------



## Ishbel

I got Josh Hairnet too.... now, if ONLY I knew who he WAS....


----------



## crewsk

I got Tom Cruise, umm...no thanks! He lost all of his appeal with his little antics on Oprah.


----------



## jkath

Well, since Middie and Luvs both got my Ashton, I'll gladly give him up for Johnny Depp or Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Piccolina

crewsk said:
			
		

> I got Tom Cruise, umm...no thanks! He lost all of his appeal with his little antics on Oprah.


My thoughts exactly Crews! He's sort of gone


----------



## urmaniac13

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly Crews! He's sort of gone


I always thought he really needs a nose job... otherwise a fine looking man (even though he's a brownie), that nose always bothered me... and what is up with his taste for girls...
Nicole Kidman > Penelope Cruz > Katie Holmes... it is definetely going down hill badly!!


----------



## Alix

I got Viggo. Mmmmmmmmmm...this quiz rules!

I think Ken might object to this though. We only have a queen sized bed and there is hardly room for us with all the pets joining us. No way would Viggo fit in there too!


----------



## crewsk

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I always thought he really needs a nose job... otherwise a fine looking man (even though he's a brownie), that nose always bothered me... and what is up with his taste for girls...
> Nicole Kidman > Penelope Cruz > Katie Holmes... it is definetely going down hill badly!!


 

I have a movie with him in it before he got his teeth fixed. Yeah, the nose does need some work too.


----------



## jkath

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I always thought he really needs a nose job... otherwise a fine looking man (even though he's a brownie), that nose always bothered me...


 
Have you seen "Monster-In-Law"? Adam Scott plays Jennifer Lopez's friend & looks like a cute version of Tom Cruise.


----------



## Andy M.

I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## pdswife

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly Crews! He's sort of gone



ok.. but, ya have to admit that his
arms are still beautiful!  He's got a great body!


----------



## corazon

Alix said:
			
		

> I got Viggo. Mmmmmmmmmm...this quiz rules!
> 
> I think Ken might object to this though. We only have a queen sized bed and there is hardly room for us with all the pets joining us. No way would Viggo fit in there too!


 
Wow!  Did you really get Viggo?  I am so jealous!


----------



## middie

Well, since Middie and Luvs both got my Ashton

yeah jkath sorry didn't mean too. i want a do-over though 
cause he eyes my mom more than he does me lol


----------



## mudbug

Ewwwwwwwww - how did I get Elijah Wood?!  Who ARE all these children???  Vigo and Johnny are the only ones even remotely interesting in this group.


----------



## kadesma

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly Crews! He's sort of gone


Ic he is more than gone, he's round the bend..YUK


kadesma


----------



## mish

I want to choose my guy. 


(Although he is getting a little long in the tooth(?) )






*[font=Arial, sans-serif]Mick Jagger mugshot[/font]*



[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This police mugshot of the Rolling Stones front man was taken in 1972, when Mick Jagger and Keith Richards and three members of the Rolling Stones entourage were arrested in Warwick, Rhode Island on charges of assault and obstructing police. The five were involved in a scuffle with a photographer. They pleaded guilty and were released, but the incident caused a four-hour delay of their concert in Boston that night. All charges were dropped. ​
[/font]


----------



## Maidrite

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Wow Maidrite, have you considered running for a Mr. Universe (or the like) competition...or going into acting
> 
> 
> *p.s.*
> *You know what you have that all those fellows don't? A big place in each of our hearts here on DC!!! *


 

Yea you are RIGHT ON I am a Luck Man at that !!!!! ACTING, Hummmmmmmmmm I think My Mom Told me that BUt Heres The words She said...................................................
STOP ACTING LIKE A CHILD!!!! 



boy I should have won a award for that role !          I might have won something that I wished I hadn't


----------



## middie

lmbo maidrite !!!!!!!!
too funny !!!


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Yea you are RIGHT ON I am a Luck Man at that !!!!! ACTING, Hummmmmmmmmm I think My Mom Told me that BUt Heres The words She said...................................................
> STOP ACTING LIKE A CHILD!!!! boy I should have won a award for that role !          I might have won something that I wished I hadn't


 *We should start an award and name it after you Maidrite *


----------



## Cyberchef

You are Going to marry Elijah wood. He will always respect you and your friends. His cute face and big blue eyes are also a plus. Congrats!!


_393 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 7730 times.
5% of people had this result._

Hmmmmmmm.......mmmmmmm.  I could almost be the porr lads -- great auntie!  And he looks WAY too much like my youngest son - downright spookie!


----------



## funny

I want to marry Patrick Swayze


----------



## funny

I want to marry Patrick Swayze from dirty dancing and ghost


----------



## mudbug

mish said:
			
		

> I want to choose my guy.
> (Although he is getting a little long in the tooth(?) )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[font=Arial, sans-serif][/font]*
> 
> 
> 
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This police mugshot of the Rolling Stones front man was taken in 1972, when Mick Jagger and Keith Richards and three members of the Rolling Stones entourage were arrested in Warwick, Rhode Island on charges of assault and obstructing police. The five were involved in a scuffle with a photographer. They pleaded guilty and were released, but the incident caused a four-hour delay of their concert in Boston that night. All charges were dropped.[/font]​




You will have to fight my sister for him, mish.  She was 7 years old when the mugshot pic was taken.​


----------

